# MFD OEM Navi Questions...



## aberke (Oct 6, 2004)

I have the OEM MFD Navi in my 00 jetta glx. I purchased the car with it and believe it was added, it came with a set of cd's for different areas of the united states, the cd's are copied, or burnt cd's. The map on the navi doesnt have any street names, which to me is pointless, i was curious if this is normal or if its due to the cd's it has...i hope i get a response here
This is what i have exactly but not my car.


----------



## B5INMIAMI (Aug 27, 2000)

*Re: MFD OEM Navi Questions... (aberke)*

Yes, it was definitely added on. Well I have a navi unit too, the street names are not listed. Just the cities, road numbers, parks, and body of waters. It may have to do with the capacity of a cd based navigation unit like ours, versus the more advanced dvd versions. My cd(s) are burnt copies too.


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: MFD OEM Navi Questions... (B5INMIAMI)*

Any CD's you get for US navigation will be burned, since VW never released official US spec CDs and these are all basically modified software CDs


----------



## GTi_Girl (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: MFD OEM Navi Questions... (g60racer)*

i found this website and i don't think Navteq would sell burned CDs.
http://www.navigation.com/is-b...rList
however, i don't know if that works for the Version D or Version G.


----------



## JamesO (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: MFD OEM Navi Questions... (g60racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60racer* »_Any CD's you get for US navigation will be burned, since VW never released official US spec CDs and these are all basically modified software CDs 

So NOT true. The early Touareg Navigations were CD based and came with US Spec CD's broken into different regions. They were blue and I'm holding in my hand as I type.


----------



## FLYTDIGUY (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: MFD OEM Navi Questions... (JamesO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60racer* »_Any CD's you get for US navigation will be burned, since VW never released official US spec CDs and these are all basically modified software CDs 


_Quote, originally posted by *JamesO* »_So NOT true. The early Touareg Navigations were CD based and came with US Spec CD's broken into different regions. They were blue and I'm holding in my hand as I type. 

I think what g60racer is referring to is the Euro MFD navi version for the MKIV and B5/B5.5 models, *NOT* the Touareg. 
g60racer is absolutely 100% correct based on the above comment.


----------



## Doe-B (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: MFD OEM Navi Questions... (FLYTDIGUY)*

So, will the Touareg Navigation CD's work with the MK4 Golf and Jetta MFD Navi???


----------



## noshine (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: MFD OEM Navi Questions... (Doe-B)*

no the Touareg uses DVD navi


----------



## FLYTDIGUY (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: MFD OEM Navi Questions... (Doe-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doe-B* »_So, will the Touareg Navigation CD's work with the MK4 Golf and Jetta MFD Navi???









No, they won't


----------

